# FreeBSD lv_LV.* request



## graudeejs (Jan 3, 2009)

This is one thing that really makes me unhappy about FreeBSD:
By default there is no lv_LV locale in FreeBSD, however there is patch for FreeBSD in Latvian community

I have finally refound it.
Here it is:
http://www.biti.lv/latvian_locale_patch.tar.gz
it contains
*lv_LV.UTF8
lv_LV.ISO8859-13*

This patch was release for FreeBSD 6.1 Release and long time ago, i saw thread that told that it works on FreeBSD 7 as well.

Eriks Dobelis have sent it to FreeBSD community, but it still isn't implemented.... This is sad.

Could any of developers look into this and implement it.
Or at least tell my what could i do about it [i'm not programmer]

here's translation of how to apply patch [from Latvian forum]

```
cd /usr/share/locale
mkdir lv_LV.UTF-8
mkdir lv_LV.ISO8859-13
cd /usr/src
tar xvzf /kur/nu/tas/ir/latvian_locale_patch.tar.gz
cd share
make
make install
```

or 

untar it to /usr/src and rebuild entire system


Last i tried it didn't work, but i'm willing to try it tomorrow.
I and entire Latvian community would be very happy if lv_LV locale would finally be implemented.

here's link:
http://reinholdszviedris.com/locale.html


Thanks in advance


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 3, 2009)

i also found this
http://freebsd.monkey.org/freebsd-bugs/200611/msg00025.html
http://freebsd.monkey.org/freebsd-bugs/200611/msg00033.html
http://freebsd.monkey.org/freebsd-bugs/200611/msg00075.html


----------



## danger@ (Jan 4, 2009)

I contacted ache@ forwarding him an URL for your thread and he submitted a reply to the PR itself:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=105100

If you can do anything to help to resolve the issues he points out, it would be great!


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks... i'm not developer and i'm far from familiar with make files.... etc

but I'll see what i can do... tonight and tomorrow i'll be probably busy upgrading to 7.1-Release


EDIT:

i've gave a look at files...... i have no clue what the heck.... lol
seams i won't be able to participate much [i'll search some development info], anyway if anything i'm ready to test anything... even if it breaks things [i got backups]


----------

